# MTN Nigeria: How To Share Data And Credit On MTN Network



## mrsam (Nov 28, 2016)

With MTN Share 'n Sell, you can share credit from your MTN account to other MTN customers' account. It comes with a PIN feature to ensure security and prevent fraud.

*How to Transfer Credit using SMS*

You can transfer credit from your phone to another MTN customer’s phone at anytime by sending an SMS with Transfer, Recipient’s Number, Amount and PIN to 777. For example, you can send an SMS with ‘Transfer 08031234567 1500 1234’ to 777.

Upon sending this message, you will receive an SMS asking you to confirm that you want to make the transfer by sending an SMS with *'YES'* to *777*

You can also transfer credit from your phone to another MTN customer’s phone by dialing *600*Recipient’s Number*Amount*PIN# on your phone and then click on send/press ok. For example dial**600*08031234567*1500*1234#* and then send/ok.

When the transfer has been completed, you will receive a message informing you that the transfer was successful.

If you want to change your pin, you can do so by sending an SMS with default PIN New PIN New PIN to 777. For example, send an SMS with *'0000 1234 1234' to *777.


*How To Share Data On MTN Network*

To share data on MTN network, take the following steps

Dial **131*2*1#* or text *REG* to 131; to register for MTN Data Share, you will receive a unique security PIN
You are required to change the system generated PIN to a new PIN they can easily remember by dialling**131*2*5#* or by texting *Change OLD_PIN NEW_PIN NEW_PIN* to 131. E.g _Change 0000 1234 1234_ to 131. Where 0000 is old PIN and 1234 is your new PIN.
After changing the PIN, you are required to add beneficiaries to your MTN shared Data Bundle account via USSD menu **131*2*2#* or by texting *Add <MSISDN> <PIN>* to 131. You can add up to 5 beneficiaries.
Once you have added beneficiaries, you (the sponsor) will be able to share your available data bundle among the added beneficiaries by sending the keyword *Share <PIN>* to 131 or simply dial USSD code **131*2*3#*.

Good luck!!










Glo Nigeria: How To Share Data And Credit On Glo Network


You can share your data plans and credit with friends, family and loved ones on the Glo network. How To Share Data On Glo Network You can buy a data plan and share with your wife and 2 kids instead of buying four different data plans. Anyone you share with gets notified via sms with immediate...




www.nigerianbulletin.com


----------



## Moyebs (Jan 31, 2019)

Can one share data to more than the five registered numbers?


----------



## MrGameboi (Mar 17, 2019)

How do I share airtime from my MTN to a GLO subscriber?


----------

